# VC Base Sizes



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

I just picked up the new VC book, and plan on Proxying an army for fun with my normal opponent.

The problem is that I don't know base sizes. I've never even had a VC opponent in 19 years of playing this game 

-All infantry = small bases?
-Fell Bats = 1" bases?
-All chariots are on the normal chariot base? VC chariots look pretty huge in the book, but the do look like they've been crammed on successfully...
-Blood Knights = typical cavalry size?
-Terrorgheist?


As a side note, I think my armies are a pretty perfect match for proxy 

Dark Elves -> Vampires
Greenskins -> Zombies/Ghouls
Tomb Kings -> Skeletons (duh)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw a lot of VC armies at a large tourney this weekend and have begun collecting models (used at discounts when possible). 

Generally, infantry are all 20mm square bases and the new monstrous infantry, crypt horrors and vargheists are on standard 40mm bases for monstrous infantry. The chariots (corpse cart) and engines are on chariot bases (the mortis engine and coven throne look a bit larger but are on 50mm wide and 100 mm long bases). Cavalry (black and blood knights) are on 25mm wide and 50 mm long cav bases. Varghulf is 50mm square base. The terrorgheist is 100mm wide and 150 mm long (GW seems to be going to oversized bases for some new monsters like the arach spider and stonehorn models.). 

Spirit hosts, bat swarms and fell bats are all on 40mm square bases because they have multiple wounds, like monstrous infantry.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome run-down, Olderplayer... thanks!

Although that is a bummer about Fel Bats... I have old-school (beastly, not womanly) Harpies that would have been a great proxy if the base size was right


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Any idea what the black coach base size is on?


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I believe it is a Std chariot base of 50mm by 100mm. The two horses are based on 25mm wide and 50 mm deep based and paired together side by side.


----------

